# Colditz!!!!!!



## morristhemotorhome (Apr 19, 2006)

Has anybody stayed on Dafarn Rhos site in Moelfre on Anglesey i've heard its a bit like a concerntration camp from a couple of people now.

I'm sure it can't be as bad they say can it?

It looks like its in a fantastic setting but just a bit worried about all the rules thay seem to have.

Any info would be very much appreciated


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

*great place*

Found it OK their rules are there for all our benefits pity other sites didn't have similar as well, And enforce them instead of just taking the money at the gate


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thought you meant the real place, been twice, long way but well worth the drive. A must for any WW2 followers.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

There's an entry in the MHF Campsite Database.

I don't know when you plan to go but the campsite's own website says it is open between 1st April and 2nd October, this year, so is shut for winter.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Colditz won the last race at Uttoxeter yesterday.

Dave


----------

